# SIM, GSM,CDMA, and Verizon



## Sassyontech

I'm trying to sort out my phone. I have a Droid Incredible 2. The day I got it I rooted it with CM9. I realized I really wanted a working camera and video recording, so I flashed CM7. Then I went to unlock my sim in CM7 and found that you can't. So I flashed the 6.01.605.05 Stock OTA ROM and called up Verizon and had them unlock my sim. My questions are these:

1. Is the SIM unlock totally software based? Say I flash another Sense rom, will I have to re-unlock the SIM? Can I use the same number?
2. Can I use either CM7 or CM9 with a GSM SIM and it work?
3. How can I test if my phone works on GSM? I want to be able to come off the plane in London and have my phone work (I have a giffgaff account), but I'm not sure how I can do that in the US. It's my understanding that my phone is still locked to Verizon while I'm in the US. I know I can use the Vodaphone/Verizon SIM, but frankly their rates are horrid. I can get 400 minutes and unlimited text and data for £15 ($24) with Giffgaff.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jellybellys

Sassyontech said:


> I'm trying to sort out my phone. I have a Droid Incredible 2. The day I got it I rooted it with CM9. I realized I really wanted a working camera and video recording, so I flashed CM7. Then I went to unlock my sim in CM7 and found that you can't. So I flashed the 6.01.605.05 Stock OTA ROM and called up Verizon and had them unlock my sim. My questions are these:
> 
> 1. Is the SIM unlock totally software based? Say I flash another Sense rom, will I have to re-unlock the SIM? Can I use the same number?
> 2. Can I use either CM7 or CM9 with a GSM SIM and it work?
> 3. How can I test if my phone works on GSM? I want to be able to come off the plane in London and have my phone work (I have a giffgaff account), but I'm not sure how I can do that in the US. It's my understanding that my phone is still locked to Verizon while I'm in the US. I know I can use the Vodaphone/Verizon SIM, but frankly their rates are horrid. I can get 400 minutes and unlimited text and data for £15 ($24) with Giffgaff.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


1. No, you won't have to re-unlock the sim. Your sim remains unlocked.
2. Yep.
3. Don't know... sorry.


----------

